# Werkstat Acrylic kit, best for white?



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just before i go buy the kit is there any alternatives or is this kit the best on white paintwork? 

The pictures ive seen and the reviews seem to show that but £60+ is alot to shell out.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Werkstat is a great combo for light coloured vehicles, was a user for a good few years..and is still in my arsenal. switched to using the artdeshine combo,the wax and nano paint gloss and have not gone back since. the liquid like results it leaves are :argie::argie: the wax comes in a 50 ml tub too and the nano gloss in 250ml and probably come in at half the price of the werkstat kit.:thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

moonstone mo said:


> Werkstat is a great combo for light coloured vehicles, was a user for a good few years..and is still in my arsenal. switched to using the artdeshine combo,the wax and nano paint gloss and have not gone back since. the liquid like results it leaves are :argie::argie: the wax comes in a 50 ml tub too and the nano gloss in 250ml and probably come in at half the price of the werkstat kit.:thumb:


thanks not sure about wax as ive never used any Always been sealants / sealers


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

taylor8 said:


> thanks not sure about wax as ive never used any Always been sealants / sealers


Was the same as you mate,i had been out of the waxing game for well over 5 years before, and it was this one that got me back in the game its a hybrid so does contain polymers and spreads like butter! the nano gloss paint sealer is just that,spray on and wipe off,you could just use that as a stand alone as the v2 has better durability and beading couple of coats would see you right, but its so easy to apply you could top up after each wash:thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

moonstone mo said:


> Was the same as you mate,i had been out of the waxing game for well over 5 years before, and it was this one that got me back in the game its a hybrid so does contain polymers and spreads like butter! the nano gloss paint sealer is just that,spray on and wipe off,you could just use that as a stand alone as the v2 has better durability and beading couple of coats would see you right, but its so easy to apply you could top up after each wash:thumb:


where can you buy the Artdeshine stuff from, Its a guy on here you contact is it not??


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Correct mate,its Matt username stangalang


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

moonstone mo said:


> Correct mate,its Matt username stangalang


Cheers i'll give him a shout:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

taylor8 said:


> Cheers i'll give him a shout:thumb:


No worrys mate..hers a link to his web site..http://obsidiandetailing.com/shop/


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Matt (Stangalang) is very helpful if you need to send him a PM for advice too. Another new convert to ADS products here. Recently tried Keegan / Sicko and Nano Gloss Paint Sealant and all give very good results.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

taylor8 said:


> Just before i go buy the kit is there any alternatives or is this kit the best on white paintwork?
> 
> The pictures ive seen and the reviews seem to show that but £60+ is alot to shell out.


The werkstat acrylic kit is a great bit of kit IMO. Been using it our Ibis White B8 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-Line Saloon for over 3 1/2 years to great effect

So easy to apply and so easy to get a great finish. Some on DW complain about its lack of durability but I've never had a problem TBH

This is the finish I've been obtaining -



















Rather than go for the kit, I would recommend you go for the Prime Strong, Jett & Glos. This works out at £53.50 delivered. Use your own applicators & MF's to save some money.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What Bristle Houmd says :wave: even good on a lava grey pearl effect


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Matt (Stangalang) is very helpful if you need to send him a PM for advice too. Another new convert to ADS products here. Recently tried Keegan / Sicko and Nano Gloss Paint Sealant and all give very good results.





moonstone mo said:


> No worrys mate..hers a link to his web site..http://obsidiandetailing.com/shop/


Yeah ive dropped him a Pm asking a few questions:thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> The werkstat acrylic kit is a great bit of kit IMO. Been using it our Ibis White B8 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-Line Saloon for over 3 1/2 years to great effect
> 
> So easy to apply and so easy to get a great finish. Some on DW complain about its lack of durability but I've never had a problem TBH
> 
> ...


Yeah seen your pics in another thread, and that pointed me to the werkstat acrylic kit, just looking to see what else is on offer before i decide


----------



## Dazzagreener (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in the process in changing from the werkstat fit to the chemical wolfs shine and glaze with the bodyguard on top. If treated correctly this will last upto 24 months.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I've just done my wife's white Audi with Werkstat this weekend. What a great product. This is the best the car has looked. Same as Bristle Hounds finish-great reflection and a very glossy finish.Very easy to apply. Hoping it will last and it is so easy to apply it should be a caker to top up. Also seems to go a long way. Completely knackered after doing the car so seriously considering a DA to help!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would suggest you look at Gyeon Can Coat. For me, it's even better on white than Werkstat. The gloss is excellent and durability is good (up to 6 months). It's a coating too but just so easy to use, it's as simple as applying a QD. Combined with Gyeon Bathe+ you will have a never ending protection. Gyeon Cure is used as drying aid to add extra gloss if required, diluted 1:1. Excellent products which I've now used on 2 white cars with great results.

Excuse the quality of the photos as they were taken on the phone.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I've used the Werkstat kit for years and really love it on light colours. Got it for my silver A3 and then used it on my wife's dark grey metallic Yaris and my daughter's Ibis white TT.

I have been very pleased with it - however when Wolf's Chemicals brought out Hard Body, I tried that as a comparison on my Ibis white A5 coupe.

I think the two give comparable results - but are different products and the choice will depend upon how you want to maintain your car.

The Hard Body is a nano coating and lasts 12 months between treatments - and just requires a couple of easy coats using a cotton makeup pad.
The Werkstat is a sealant and ought to be topped up every 3-6 months - and benefits from 3 or 4 (or even more) costs to give the best results.

Wolfs has just released Bodyguard which is an even better nano coating with Teflon. I've just done my cars in that and won't have to touch them again for 12 months apart from washing - whereas the Werkstat Jett ought to be topped up every 3 months.

As with everything - the results really come from the preparation. Using either Workstat Prime or Wolf's Shine & Seal as a preparatory polish provides the best preparation for either treatment.

I think people's different perceptions of different results are probably as much down to the preparation as to the different products.

If you're the sort of person who wants to spend 3 or 4 weekends a year, detailing the car and either topping up or changing your protection - go for the werkstat. It was actually frustrating to use the Wolf's nano coating and then not to be able to do anything more to it during the year apart from a weekly wash and a 6-month quick waft with their Quick Detailer.

Check out my white A5 using Wolfs Hardbody thread here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282808


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the stuff on my white corsa


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I use Jett Acrylic on my car over neat preped paint which works out at just over £20. Its more than enough protection for the ease of use REGARDLESS of low temps which is why i have stayed away from coatings as dont have a machine polisher to use if it all goes wrong and from what I have read on here most really require a machine when renewing for the next year to get the best results. If you have time, garage or indoor workspace for curing and access to a machine the Gyeon stuff looks very tempting as does all the ones the guys have suggested above. Thing is Jet can top almost anything and will cure in low temperatures so worth having regardless.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gyeon Can Coat although a coating can be used in temperatures as low as 5C and is excellent value for money for a coating which will last 6 months or so. So easy to maintain too using Bathe+ shampoo to prolong it.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Gyeon Can Coat although a coating can be used in temperatures as low as 5C and is excellent value for money for a coating which will last 6 months or so. So easy to maintain too using Bathe+ shampoo to prolong it.


Thanks for that I have now read up on cancoat and its looks a lot easier for sure it still needs more application care by the looks of the how to use section but will be calling Polished Bliss when my Jet trigger runs out for some advice on its suitability for my use. Im wondering if "Cure" can be used on its own to great effect a bit like Jett.

OP youll end up trying a few things like we all do:lol: on here


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

PWOOD said:


> Thanks for that I have now read up on cancoat and its looks a lot easier for sure it still needs more application care by the looks of the how to use section but will be calling Polished Bliss when my Jet trigger runs out for some advice on its suitability for my use. Im wondering if "Cure" can be used on its own to great effect a bit like Jett.
> 
> OP youll end up trying a few things like we all do:lol: on here


I've applied to a couple of cars now both done outside and without any heat curing. Been on our Discovery for 2 months now and still going as strong as the day it was applied.

In answer in to your other question about Cure. I've used it as a standalone product and it doesn't work as well. Durability is not that good. Use it on a protected car, like Can Coat, and it's much better. It can be diluted 1:1 to use as a QD / drying aid too.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

after a bit of research and talking to Rich @ PB im going to order up some of Gyeon products to add to my shelf and see how it goes:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

taylor8 said:


> after a bit of research and talking to Rich @ PB im going to order up some of Gyeon products to add to my shelf and see how it goes:thumb:


I'm sure you won't be disappointed. All the Gyeon products I've tried have been terrific 👍


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I'm sure you won't be disappointed. All the Gyeon products I've tried have been terrific 👍


yes might be buying quiet a few of there products! :detailer:

You have gave them good reviews in various threads and PB also had good things to say so im going to take the plunge!


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been using Werkstat on my Alpine White BMW since I got it new last year because everyone seemed to recommend a sealant rather than wax on white paint.

Just recently I tried AF Desire. It's far glossier than Werkstat and feels much more slippery to the touch. I've now ordered some Rejuvinate and Finale with a view to stripping the Werkstat and going over to carnuba rather than synthetic sealant.

I suspect sealant may give a better, sharper finish on pure white paint but for warmer white colours, like Alpine, wax definitely seems to add more depth.


----------

